# I just picked up a bee tree from a tree cutter



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I got a call last night from a guy and he ask if I would get bees out of a tree. I started explaining how hard it is to trap them out and unless he wanted to cut the tree down I probably wasnt interested.He tells me that he does tree work and he was going to cut the tree down and didnt want to kill the bees. So I dropped by and screened it up and he went over today and cut the tree.He lifted this section with his crane and set it on his truck.I stopped by a few hours later and he set it on my trailer. I took it home and trimmed a couple of feet off the top and bottom and lifted it onto this pallet with my tractor. Hopefully I can get them into a hive in the next week or so.If I wasnt old and I could remember my photobucket password I would post a couple of pictures....maybe after I have my nap.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

That looks awesome on that stand. I'm impressed with the scale of what you accomplished. I'm trying to think of a way to connect it to a hive with hollow wooden tube so the bees can still use the tree and a hive or something like that. I hope those bees do well for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck on your project hemichuck, you never get to old it just takes longer, keep us posted.....


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

That is fantastic. Life is so much easier with the right equipment! Wish I had a crane!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, that guys crane would pick up a 40 oak log 4 ft in diameter. I have a Bobcat with a grapple bucket so I can pick up a log about 8 ft by 3 ft diameter. I had to use my tractor bucket to set that log up.I am going to cut off the top where I have it capped with lanscape cloth and set a hive body on top and try to entice them to move up into it.If they dont move up I will have to split the log and stick the brood in frames.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

virginiawolf...hemichuck... send me an e-mail [email protected] and I will send you the plans, with photos, to show how to trap the bees out of the tree. You can leave them in the log and take 3 or 4 starts each year from the log, or you can trap all of them out, and then dispose of the log.

I like to leave them in the log and get 3 or 4 , 3-5 lb starts each year from the log. Kinda like a cash cow.

cchoganjr


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

I would leave them in the log, yard art of the highest order.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Cleo, I have a couple of your traps already and have used them quite a bit. I actually talked with you at Kelleys field days a couple of years ago. I still have your phone number on my cell phone. I'm going after another tree in the morning. I'll post pictures when it gets home.


----------



## Ozarks Honey Company (Apr 18, 2012)

That so rocks! Who said ya cant move a bee tree. Keep us posted on what you decide to do with it Chuck. 

Cleo, I would like to get your plans, I have had two request for trap outs this spring, one in a tree and I really like the idea of keeping it as a renewable resource. I will send you an email.

Nice work Chuck,


----------

